
BBC research on ‘fake news’ is shoddy, unethical, and dishonest - msravi
https://www.opindia.com/2018/11/the-bbc-research-on-fake-news-is-shoddy-unethical-dishonest-and-actually-an-example-of-fake-news/
======
msravi
Link to the bbc summary: "New BBC research shows nationalism is driving the
spread of fake news"

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2018/bbc-
beyond...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2018/bbc-beyond-fake-
news-research)

------
msravi
Amazing. They used a sample size of 10 per age group * 4 age groups in a
country of 1.3 bln people to conclude that "...the dense interconnections on
the right on Twitter are enabling the effective circulation of fake news in a
way the loose interconnections on the left of the political spectrum are not"

